# poppers



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Who has the best deal on poppers?


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Dogs Afield will make you a good deal on their poppers.

Jerry


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Lion Country Supply has Fiocchi for $7.89 a box, if you've never used them....they are loud. http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Blank-Pistols-Ammo/

John


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Who has the best deal on poppers?


Charlie Wright at [email protected].


----------

